# Questions about diluting shampoo & Pantene



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have researched shampoos on this site but could not find an answer. My Lily has fine, thin, straight hair and I want to give it more body and volume. I saw where some suggest diluting the shampoo and conditioner. Is this what gives the hair more volume? I'm not sure how much shampoo I should use. I tried Pantene for fine hair that has the conditioner in it and just poured some in the sink and added water. It looked like I was going to wash dishes. :blink: I massaged Lily with the suds, and rinsed. She did look better. Time will tell. Do the thin coats need less shampoo and condtioner and is Pantene safe to use? How do you dilute your shampoo and what do you use? Help, please-:blush:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I usually dilute in a cup. I add 7/8 water to 1/8 shampoo. Pantene is fine but I would try the thick one by them and see if it helps even more. It's important to use a clarifying shampoo every third or fourth time to keep ingredients from building up on the hair.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, Britt. What do you use as a clarifying shampoo?


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is a thread about what Pantene did to sweet little Vivi. You can also google 'Pantene toxic'.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/96927-vivi-got-sick-last-night.html

Most shampoos (pet and human) have really toxic ingredients. The pretty clean smell of Suave, Pantene, Pure Paws, Herbal Hessence, etc. is actually the smell of toxic, disease causing chemicals. It can take up to 600 chemicals to make one fragrance! And the scent is only one of many toxic ingredients in shampoos!:w00t: 

So far I've found only EarthBath and Annas pet products from Castle Baths to be totally non toxic. Also, Desert Essence (human shampoo) is very pure and they make one for fine or limp hair. I'm sure there are other non toxic ones that members can recommend.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used Pantene for years and never had a sick dog from it. As for clarifying, I use Bio Groom Clarifying shampoo.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I appreciate all the suggestions and I do use Earthbath. I appreciate the concerns about Pantene. I see that Vivi got sick from ingesting the Pantene. I'm sorry that happened and I am glad she is okay. I am not saying that Pantene does not contain toxic chemicals, but I never allow my pups to lick shampoo as virtually any shampoo can cause the symptoms Vivi had if enough is ingested. No shampoo is meant to be eaten. Brit dilutes the Pantene 8:1 and does not use the Pantene, exclusively, and neither will I. I think it is okay to use in this manner. :thumbsup:


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I use human Aussie moist shampoo and love it


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Brit's suggestion for a clarifying shampoo was a good one. I don't know any clarifying shampoos but apple cider vinegar will take out hair product build up/clarify naturally and it's very soothing for skin (also gets rid of fleas).At my groomer it's diluted with water and used as a rinse.

BTW, shampoo does not need to be eaten to get into the body. 
It mainly gets into the body through the skin and lungs. Here are some reactions other malts on SM had to the chemicals in shampoos just from getting absorbed into the skin and breathing it. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/107757-acting-wierd-after-bath.html

My cat died from cancer and I'm trying to avoid going through that nightmare again with my dog, and also help others avoid it too. So please forgive me if I get annoying with the health thing.:heart:


----------

